# Running with my Vizsla



## brendano (Dec 2, 2012)

So my 5 month old Vizsla has become like a 4th child to me and I can't wait to get home from work everyday so I can get out for 30 minutes or so to unwind with her. She is getting stronger and subsequently a short walk around the block just doesn't cut it anymore. 

I have started running with her - 1km to the field/beach (she practically pulls me there) then a 20 minute walk around the cane field or beach (she runs the whole time off leash) and then the return 1km run home. I am very conscious though as she is still young but she never seems to be in any discomfort and she really loves it. I have run her 3 times now - should I be avoiding this until she is older (18 months)


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

No, she's fine.
She was born to run and the amount you're indicating is well within her capabilities. 
Don't force her to run, and let her move at her pace, and not yours.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

1km is a pretty short distance, so I would say as long as you let her set the pace and walk if needed, and keep her on soft surfaces she should be fine.  We used to let Miles run on the beach when that young if he initiated it. Running with a Vizsla is the best.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

As long as you aren't running on pavement you are okay.


----------



## brendano (Dec 2, 2012)

I run on the pavement - she runs on the grass verge !


----------



## brendano (Dec 2, 2012)

so; I have come to the conclusion ! My 7 month old vizsla is fitter than me ! I feel slow and old (I'm only 36 and relatively fit) **** !!

when can I start her running next to me while I ride the bicycle


----------



## Rummy (Dec 22, 2012)

We started running with our V around 5 months. She absolutely loves it. She's still only 7 months so for now we limit her runs to one a week and not too far. We'll start building them up properly when she turns 1. For now it's really just for fun and to teach her what to do.

I mentioned it to our dog trainer a while ago and she said that V's are a good healthy breed so running shouldn't be a problem as long as you're careful. She seemed to think a lot of the restrictions are more applicable to breeds that are more prone to problems like pugs. Not that anyone would try taking a pug running.  

I will warn you, running with your V does nothing for your confidence. I'll get into a rhythm, be happy with my pace, look down and Ruby is barely trotting. She loves it though. She gets so excited when she sees the running kit coming out.


----------

